# Tadpole smell...



## Jimmyto111 (Apr 29, 2019)

Hi guys, I siphon all the poo and uneaten food in my tadpole containers every day. 30-50% water change daily. Containers have limnobium-java moss-riccia-almond leaves.Problem is, it smells disgusting still... I've been told tadpoles like it funky, so I'm refraining from completely washing and resetting their containers. Any thoughts?


----------



## Tijl (Feb 28, 2019)

I never refresh their water, I just add some tapwater that is kept on room temperature if the waterlevel gets too low. The water smells, but only when your up 5cm's of the water...


----------



## Jimmyto111 (Apr 29, 2019)

Lol I know, I get very close to be able to smell it.


----------



## Tijl (Feb 28, 2019)

By changing the water daily, i dont think you leaves have much use in the water. If I had to guess, I'd say your foodsource is the problem of your smell.


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

Jimmyto111 said:


> uneaten food


Feed less?


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

you want a smell? Check out some 6 week old Hydei culture media/slop. You will be praying for a baby diaper to change.


----------

